
OpenChird – An Open Source Platform for IoT with Support for LoRaWAN - fullstick
https://openchirp.io/
======
heywire
Sounds similar to "The Things Network"[0]

[0] [https://www.thethingsnetwork.org](https://www.thethingsnetwork.org)

~~~
coreypreston
Came here to ask how OpenChirp differs from TTN?

------
arcaster
I absolutely love the concept of Lora / Ip over LoRa. Very cool project
indeed.

------
kim0
s/chird/chirp/ ?

------
developersteve
Meanwhile on CatM1 and Narrowband....

------
AzzieElbab
Read openChild and got spooked

